

Ask HN: Are these hashes? - Lockyy

I have several 40 character long strings that are potentially hashes, however I am not sure and need assistance. The strings are purely made up of upper and lower case letters.<p>Is there a hashing algorithm that outputs 40 character long strings of upper and lower case letters? Or are these just randomly generated strings?<p>Edit: Okay, I've sort of figured out what they are through more testing and am almost positive they aren't hashes, even if they are knowing the algorithm won't help me solve anything due to these discoveries.
======
sp332
If it's a common algorithm, Google will probably find the reverse hash. e.g.
[https://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=5d41402abc4b2a76b9719d91...](https://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=5d41402abc4b2a76b9719d911017c592)

~~~
Lockyy
It would be easy if I had an example that had the reverse has of something
simple like hello, however if these are hashes they are potentially of things
obscure enough to not have been hashed anywhere else.

